# Stupid Code rule



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Almost every code rule is stupid and is designed to line the pockets of manufacturers. That's why I follow the code of common sense and basic safety instead.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Peter Goldwing said:


> I know somewhere in the 2014 code there's an article stating that if you use a fan box you have to run a 14/3 to it.
> I wonder if that article still stands.
> While wiring my personal house , the center of a small hallway was right on the joist. Since I had an extra fan box that mounts on the joist I considered to use it for the light fixture.But I remember the rule and got myself a pancake box.
> However the rule is stupid since these days we have many electronic options of controlling a fan. Whats your take on this matter


This may help...
http://www.neca-neis.org/code-question-of-the-day/code-question/cqd-9-28-2015


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You have it backwards. If you run 14/3 and the third wire is spare then you need a fan box.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the section



> 314.27(C) Boxes at Ceiling-Suspended (Paddle) Fan Outlets. Outlet
> boxes or outlet box systems used as the sole support of a
> ceiling-suspended (paddle) fan shall be listed, shall be marked
> by their manufacturer as suitable for this purpose, and shall not
> ...


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Would a, "small hallway", fall under this description?



; 
Where spare, separately switched, ungrounded conductors

are provided to a ceiling-mounted outlet box, in a location

acceptable for a ceiling-suspended (paddle) fan in one-family,

two-family, or multifamily dwellings, the outlet box or outlet

box system shall be listed for sole support of a ceilingsuspended

(paddle) fan;....

I dont believe so...

I would think bedrooms, dining, family rooms would fit that description.
Badicly anywheres someone may too decide to put a ceiling fan.

What idiot puts a fan in the hallway?


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Almost every code rule is stupid and is designed to line the pockets of manufacturers. That's why I follow the code of common sense and basic safety instead.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


>


:confused1:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> :confused1:


You know I'm a staunch supporter and advocate for the NEC. You said that just to infuriate me. :vs_mad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> You know I'm a staunch supporter and advocate for the NEC. You said that just to infuriate me. :vs_mad:


Maybe I did. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You two are on thin ice. You better watch it.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh oh...:vs_OMG:


----------



## jtolcou (Jan 13, 2019)

Anyone who thinks the NEC was written to line the pockets of manufacturers is either a fool or a rat electrician.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jtolcou said:


> Anyone who thinks the NEC was written to line the pockets of manufacturers is either a fool or a rat electrician.


Hi. Are you me too?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

jtolcou said:


> Anyone who thinks the NEC was written to line the pockets of manufacturers is either a fool or a rat electrician.


Thems fightin words....

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

jtolcou said:


> Anyone who thinks the NEC was written to line the pockets of manufacturers is either a fool or a rat electrician.


Hi troll. You'll be a lot more popular at Mike Holt's forum with that mindset.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Hi. Are you me too?



No. He is me. And I am you. Together, we're us.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> No. He is me. And I am you. Together, we're us.


:vs_OMG:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> :vs_OMG:


I often use that smilie... That must mean MTW is also Hax and me.... Welcome.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MTW = Hax = CoolWill = Chicken Steve


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> MTW = Hax = CoolWill = Chicken Steve



Together, we are the greatest human to have ever walked the Earth.


Fun fact: There are only two posters on this entire forum. Some version of me, and MechanicalDVR.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> I often use that smilie... That must mean MTW is also Hax and me.... Welcome.


You used it 17 times. 

Speaking of 17 times, Peter, did you find out what I said 17 times that OneCallWill also said and Mech thinks he is smart for connecting?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You used it 17 times.
> 
> Speaking of 17 times, Peter, did you find out what I said 17 times that OneCallWill also said and Mech thinks he is smart for connecting?


I did not. :sad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I did not. :sad:


Well get on it. I have looked thru the posts he made before that day and didn't see anything that I said often that no one else ever said.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> I did not. :sad:



You need to get a move on. It's eating Hax, and therefore us, up inside.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill = Mike Holt. Thoughts?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> You need to get a move on. It's eating Hax, and therefore us, up inside.


You should really work on it too.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> You should really work on it too.



I actually have a dedicated AI running an analysis as we speak.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

:vs_mad:

I just felt the need to be involved.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Almost every code rule is stupid and is designed to line the pockets of manufacturers. That's why I follow the code of common sense and basic safety instead.


I would like to see your book of common sense.

Actually, no, I wouldn’t. Either way, it would be a very short read.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> i would like to see your book of common sense.
> 
> Actually, no, i wouldn’t. Either way, it would be a very short read.


Aids


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Aids


Gay AIDS.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Gay AIDS.



Of the ass?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

CoolWill said:


> Of the ass?


Of and off.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

MTW said:


> MTW = Hax = CoolWill = Chicken Steve


 I've read some Chicken Steve replies and then got scared to answer cause the , this thread is old are sure you have the sack to post in it,...comes up and I well you know, chicken out,...


----------

